# RecipeDB - vienna kolsch



## dj1984 (30/8/09)

vienna kolsch  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash at 63 degrees    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8.2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 2565 - Kolsch Yeast       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         46L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 25 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 46L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (30/8/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: vienna kolsch



Looks good DJ!

What temps are you fermenting at, pitching rates and oxygen for 46L.

I like this yeast, I had a very clean alt beer from a repitch of this yeast.


----------



## GMK (30/8/09)

my kolsch recipe....

uses Munich instead of vienna - same yeast and that yeast is good.

in my 46ltr batch i have almost a kg of wheat and .7 Munich and use tetnanger, spalt & saaz.


----------



## Effect (30/8/09)

was a highlight in the sa winter case swap, as was dj's AIPA...top brewer!


----------

